# Some of my photography work...



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Photography is a huge hobby of mine! I've shown my work in Juried Art Shows and at Galleries. =) I saw another member posted some work, thought I would share too. ::clapping::

Eastern State Penitentiary




































Other stuff...


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Nice work I really like the first one.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Very nice Mish! The composition is excellent, contrast and presentation is great and the subject matter is interesting. A+!
If you could make me look as good as the other things in those pictures I would hire to to take my family photos. You do have unbreakable lenses don't you?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice Black and White work amazing how in a world of color it can still stir emotion


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Black and white is the best to incite emotional response.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Togtfo!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mish, I spent 12 years in commercial photography. Technically I knew my stuff. An artist I was not. I did advise the artists on how to accomplish what they wanted to do. I managed the rental department for a professional photographic supply store for 8 of those years. I had some awesome toys to play with. That was in the early 90's.

That being said, your work stands with quite a few of the pro's I knew. Outstanding work!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone!! I'm glad that you guys like my work.

inceptor...Did you ever make the flip to digital?!

A couple more...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

No I never did. I got out about the time digital started taking off. I left the industry for Colorado to start my own business. I owned a small repair shop and had a tow truck. I had to give it up. Long story short, I closed the business and moved back to Texas. My wife couldn't get a job there and I was tired of living without her. She only came up for holidays and the summer.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

You know, I wish I would of learned the film world before diving into digital. There is just an appreciation for the art form that is being completely missed. Digital is easy compared to what you film guys went through. =)


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mish said:


> You know, I wish I would of learned the film world before diving into digital. There is just an appreciation for the art form that is being completely missed. Digital is easy compared to what you film guys went through. =)


My love was 4x5 and 8x10. Mostly I worked 4x5 product photography. My favorite camera was the Horseman.

Horseman 4x5 Le View Camera Body | eBay


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Wow, it blows my mind. I'm using a Canon 5D MkII right now. I can't even imagine all the work that went into processing a shot back then...hehe Now a days you just upload it to a program and in minutes you got a finished product.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mish said:


> I can't even imagine all the work that went into processing a shot back then...hehe Now a days you just upload it to a program and in minutes you got a finished product.


That was part of the fun. Setting up the lighting, running Polaroid's to check the look.

Looking at the 1st b&w, I thought you did that in a darkroom. Most of the best b&w was made better with darkroom manipulation. That's where Ansel Adams turned his work into masterpieces for example.

ETA: You've heard of Ansel Adams?


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Love the one with the water drop, that was awesome! All the pics were pretty dang nice!


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Very nice work Mish. You are obviously very talented and have an eye for it. Keep up the great work and share more as you are able!!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice work Mish.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish, you have an awesome eye for a shot!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Holy crap Mish! That is outstanding! I mean, REALLY outstanding!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> You've heard of Ansel Adams?


Ansel Adams lost all draw for me when Ted Turner bought his entire collection an colorized it...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> Ansel Adams lost all draw for me when Ted Turner bought his entire collection an colorized it...


We know Ted's level of intelligence. Look who he married. :lol:


----------



## Faine (Sep 5, 2013)

No way!!! These are incredible!!!  I love the penitentiary ones! 

What lens did you use for those macro shots?


----------



## herofb (Feb 4, 2014)

Especially first 4 are great and real scary


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

This is great work.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Swoons. This is a better lesson for the woman prep per than almost any other post on the forum. Although the ones that understand the value usually understand it long before the prep per forum art critics demonstrate it.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Faine said:


> No way!!! These are incredible!!!  I love the penitentiary ones!
> 
> What lens did you use for those macro shots?


Thanks!! Getting shots like this didn't happen overnight...hehe I joined a forum about 7 years ago and dove into reading everything I could. =)

The lens I used is a Canon 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS. LOVE that lens!! 
Couple more macros for ya...



























Thanks everyone for the love!! Maybe knowing that I'm an artist helps explain why iz crazy!!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mish said:


> Thanks everyone for the love!! Maybe knowing that I'm an artist helps explain why iz crazy!!


You really do decent work.

As to the crazy, I have friends who are artists and they are different but not crazy. You are a whole different breed. :lol:


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Came late, but WOW. Excellent. Can you do some gun-porn too?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Came late, but WOW. Excellent. Can you do some gun-porn too?


You guys and your gun/car porn! hehe


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm just a casual weekend photographer with a small digicam but I always --but always-- run my shots through my computer to enhance them (lighten/darken/contrast/enlarge/shrink/sharpen/trim etc) with the free Irfanview program to transform them into masterpieces..

IrfanView - Official Homepage - one of the most popular viewers worldwide


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Mish I've seen a lot of prisons not quite like that. Good work!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

retired guard said:


> Mish I've seen a lot of prisons not quite like that. Good work!


I can only imagine what you did!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mish said:


> I can only imagine what you did!


I wasn't gonna touch that one. :lol:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I like the new icon Mish. That is the best one yet! ::clapping::


----------

